# APNG (Animated PNG) Support within image/browser sources



## Big__Nitr0 (Jul 23, 2017)

APNG support would allow content providers to serve up much richer animated graphics using this format, though OBS image and browser sources both display the image, they only display the first frame statically and no animation is played as it's treated as a normal PNG file

With GIF and the maximum allowable 256 colours it's hard to not only deliver rich animated content but also keep the edges smooth when using transparency (obviously chroma keying is an option but that too has its limitations on images using lots of different colours and shades) APNG negates these limitations


For those who have never heard of APNG before, see here for  a couple of comparisons between GIF and APNG formats http://littlesvr.ca/apng/samples.html you can google for more...


----------



## Fenrir (Jul 23, 2017)

This is not currently supported due to the version of CEF being used for browser source, but the latest CEF version does support it. Keep an eye on the patch notes for when this is updated in OBS. There is no ETA as updating browser source is very costly due to how large of a download it is.


----------



## Big__Nitr0 (Jul 23, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, Fenrir. Hopefully this happens soon! :)


----------



## adocilesloth (Jul 24, 2017)

Dunno if it helps but Media Source accepts .apng .You have to change to file type to All Files (*.*) or it won't show up when browsing but they work properly.


----------



## dodgepong (Jul 25, 2017)

I'm guessing most people want to use it with their alert services, in which case it needs to work with the browser source.


----------



## DirectorGunner (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks for the .apng tip!
I used this https://ezgif.com/apng-maker
After rendering a PNG sequence with alpha from After Effects.
Here's the aPNG
(won't animate unless you use newest Chrome or newest Firefox, and maybe newest IE AFAIK.. ??)





And here's the tiny-fied gif




The gif is noticeably less sharp and has bad artifacting due to gif limitations.


----------



## Big__Nitr0 (Aug 27, 2017)

adocilesloth said:


> Dunno if it helps but Media Source accepts .apng .You have to change to file type to All Files (*.*) or it won't show up when browsing but they work properly.



As dodgepong said, it's for the browser source control for animated alerts :)

@DirectorGunner I'm glad this post has been of help to you and good work on the graphic! apng is soooo much nicer


----------



## WizardCM (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi there! Just wanted to provide an update - OBS Studio 21.1.0 now supports APNGs thanks to an updated version of Chromium.


----------

